# Onion Buns



## AMSeccia (Jun 20, 2008)

If King Arthur's all purpose flour has a higher protein content than their bread flour, how do you think using bread flour in the following recipe would affect the outcome?  I actually have both, but have 25 lbs of bread flour (and a storage problem) that I'd like to make use of.  

Thanks in advance ... they sure sound good to me!

King Arthur Flour: Recipes


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 20, 2008)

Andrea, the bread flour has a higher protein content than the AP flour.   You will need more liquid if you use bread flour because higher protein flour absorbs more liquid.  The bread flour will also give you a chewier roll than the AP flour.


----------



## AMSeccia (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks Andy.  I stand corrected.  I swore I read (on DC, I thought) that their AP was higher protein than the bread flour, but I just checked on line.


----------

